# Aixam Mega City



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

*Aixam Mega City - controller options?*

Hi all,


















aixam mega city, 48v, Pb, sepex motor.
weighs 750kilo, 350 of that is the battery's 

currently after a few teething problems, it's broke.
Planning on a lithium upgrade, but first fix it.
then find out the Wh/m so i can better plan the upgrades!

would love a 144volt car but I'll probably settle for 96v


----------



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

status light is on permanently, no flashing at all.

i read from the manual this is bad?


----------



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

had another good look under the bonnet, think I've found the problem, looks like the contactor went bad, possible from the lack of main fuse? i had to replace the 250A fuse with a scrap piece of metal i found at the side of the road. later i found that the main fuse should have been 350A.

today i'll be fitting a new fuse and holder, but is it ok to test drive without the contactor? just bridging it with the same piece if scrap metal.
how should a contactor work, does the 48v going to the lower part (on the low amp wiring) need to be shorted together to signal the controller or is it much simpler? 

think i'll go bash the contactor, maybe that'll free it up.


----------



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

so after more poking at things, 90% sure it's just the curtis thats dead, Contactor is perfectly fine, only thing i haven't check is the motor, which is pretty buried in there.


any one have any thoughts on alltrax XCT-48500? free setup software and a USB connector is a massive plus for me, over a repaired 1244.


----------



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

I've ordered a kelly KDZ, 72v, hopefully that'll get me on the road. then a charger upgrade and lithium!


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi

KDZ GDV or KDZ GDZ?
KDZ only is just for DC SERIES/PM CONTROLLER


----------



## TerraRoot (Apr 9, 2009)

give me a heart attack why don't ya!

KDZ-GDV, i double checked, according to the manual, it can do series and pm if you leave the field disconnected.


----------

